# Welches Alternativboard für HP A973



## Flame (19. September 2005)

Welches Alternativboard könnt ihr mir für einen HP A973 empfehlen?
Das Problem ist die spezielle Towerarchitektur.

Gibt es User, die schon ein Alternativboard verbaut haben?
z.Z. verbaut:
MS-6534 Vers. 1.0 (mittlerweile kaputt)
CPU: 1,7 GHz SL59X (P4, 400Mhz FSB)

RAM derzeit SDRAM kann aber auch auf DDR RAM aufgerüstet werden.

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

MFG
Daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (19. September 2005)

Hallo!

Empfehlen kann ich dir nichts, da ich selbst nur ein P3 habe und meine ganzen Bekannten/Freunde alle auf AMD schwören (wenns scheen macht?!  ).

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung zu deinem genannten Board bei MSI durchlese und Du von "spezielle Towerarchitektur" sprichst, vermute ich dass Du die Board-/Towergrösse meinst?
Das nennt sich Micro ATX, manchmal auch als µATX bezeichnet.

Die meisten heutigen Boards laufen mit max. 800Mhz FSB, i.d.R. sind aber auch 400Mhz FSB möglich (im zweifel beim Hersteller gucken, dort sollte auch stehen ab welcher CPU das Board genutzt werden kann).
Mit SD-RAM dürfte schlecht ausehen, denn die aktuellen Boards haben (bis auf evtl. 2-3 Ausnahmen) alle nur noch Slots für DDR-RAM.

Bist Du dir denn zu 100% sicher (getestet?) dass die CPU noch läuft?

Auf jedenfall beginnen die Preise für Micro ATX Boards (Sockel 478) bei ca. 40€..... nach oben sind aber praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Für 512MB DDR-RAM gilt selbiges.

Ich persönlich würde mich in den Ecken von Gigabyte, MSI, Asus, Epox und evtl. auch Elitegroup umsehen.
Auch würde ich dabei darauf achten dass der Chipsatz kein Aktiven Kühler hat..... diese kleinen Mistdinger gehen (genauso wie bei Grafikkarten) gerne schnell kaputt.

Ansonsten hängt es wohl eher davon ab, was für Hardware verbaut ist und welche Anforderungen an den PC gestellt werden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

